# CMH Lahore, Foundation University MC or Wah Medical College?



## PurplePanda (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey, I have an 88.5% aggregate. Already received my admissionon call from Wah Medical College. And I am hoping to get in the merit lists of CMH Lahore and FUMC as well. But I am torn between either join FUMC or CMH Lahore. Tell me which one is better in terms of education, faculty, campus environment, and above all clinical exposure ?


----------



## Osamaa (Nov 15, 2017)

CMH Lahore is better.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

Are you Fsc or A level


----------



## PurplePanda (Dec 5, 2017)

FSc


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

CMH Lahore and Foundation, in my opinion are of the same standard, both being top tier med schools.
It just comes down to if you live in Lahore then go for CMH and if you live in Isb/Rwp then go for FUMC.
Both are awesome interms of facilities, faculty, campus ect.
Both have the modular system implemented.
They both have an awesome attached hospital meaning that the clinical experience will be great, although I've heard FUMC gives better clinical experience.

USMLE/PLAB are a big yes in both and you'll find plenty of students in both colleges interested in them.

Mashallah you have a great aggregate  and you'll definitely get into both. Just comes down to your preference.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

is 87% enough for foundation.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> is 87% enough for foundation.


I actually have no idea bro! I mean the merit this year has been insane! If it were last year then yea I'd would have said that you'd get in but so far with all the high merit, I'm actually clueless. But your aggregate is strong! Inshallah you'll get in a top medical college  just gotta keep on praying


----------



## PurplePanda (Dec 5, 2017)

Thank you for the guidance :')


----------



## PurplePanda (Dec 5, 2017)

Whichever I get into, I am still gonna live in hostel. Any help in making the choice then?


----------



## Sameen Ellahi (Dec 13, 2017)

Can you please tell me about the hostel of foundation?


----------



## PurplePanda (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes, I visited the girls hostel and it's great. The rooms are two seaters, with study table and chair, and cupboard for each. There are bathrooms at the end of every floor, not attached, in neat and clean state. Overall the hostel is great. Don't know about the food. The staff there is really courteous.


----------



## aymenmalik28 (Nov 15, 2017)

Has cmh posted its 3rd merit list?


----------



## Miracle (Oct 18, 2021)

Is it possible to get into fumc or wah medical college with 75% aggregate


----------

